# Regal Cinemas LA LIVE [stadium] 14 [Staples Center] Opens Oct. 27!



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

I can't wait. I thought the theater wasn't going to open until late November. That was my gut feeling.

http://www.lalive.com/content.php?section=entertainment&page=regal_cinemas

http://blogdowntown.com/2009/09/4699-la-lives-regal-cinemas-opening-early-to-host


----------

